# Roller Stands



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

The way I store my planer and carvewright doesn't allow me to use store bought roller stands. So, I built my own. Thanks for looking:thumbsup:








Video Blog of the build


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nicely done.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

JQMack said:


> Very nicely done.



Thank you Sir:thumbsup:


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the Kind comments:thumbsup:









I got the sled build. It was easier than I thought it would be. My inspiration was the video over at fine woodworking. I did do a couple of test runs. And, it did work. Some adjusting was needed between passes though. I'm happy now that I can plane lumber wider than 6".

Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work. Those roller stands look much sturdier than the commercial available ones and I think that your design is fantastic. I'm a little curious about your sled for your planer though. Where's the build blog on that? :shifty: Either way, once again, you've done some super work. The only criticism that I would have, is that in your video, while you are sanding, I don't see any sort of respirator or dust mask. This may come back to bite you one day as you are breathing in all of this dust you are creating. Do yourself a favour. Get a mask for when you're sanding. Other than that, great work my man.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> Nice work. Those roller stands look much sturdier than the commercial available ones and I think that your design is fantastic. I'm a little curious about your sled for your planer though. Where's the build blog on that? :shifty: Either way, once again, you've done some super work. The only criticism that I would have, is that in your video, while you are sanding, I don't see any sort of respirator or dust mask. This may come back to bite you one day as you are breathing in all of this dust you are creating. Do yourself a favour. Get a mask for when you're sanding. Other than that, great work my man.


1. :yes: Nice work, very innovative. You may not think you're inhaling that much. Wear a respirator, and look at the filter when you're done.








 







.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Nice work. Those roller stands look much sturdier than the commercial available ones and I think that your design is fantastic. I'm a little curious about your sled for your planer though. Where's the build blog on that? :shifty: Either way, once again, you've done some super work. The only criticism that I would have, is that in your video, while you are sanding, I don't see any sort of respirator or dust mask. This may come back to bite you one day as you are breathing in all of this dust you are creating. Do yourself a favour. Get a mask for when you're sanding. Other than that, great work my man.





cabinetman said:


> 1. :yes: Nice work, very innovative. You may not think you're inhaling that much. Wear a respirator, and look at the filter when you're done.
> 
> 
> .


I have no argument. You are correct.

Here's a link to the video at fine woodworking


Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------

